# How many Turkey soups are in progress



## scarbelly (Nov 24, 2011)

With all the Turkeys cooked today how many of you are cooking the carcass for some soup ?


----------



## eman (Nov 24, 2011)

only did a breast this year so nope. But i do have a gallon of spicy stock in the freezer for Gumbo at Christmas.


----------



## roller (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine will be made into Gumbo...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

Smoked gravy here!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 25, 2011)

No Soup Here!

Maybe Turkey Stew though???

Todd


----------



## scooper (Nov 25, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Smoked gravy here!




Ditto.  Bones will be going into the freezer for Christmas turkey gravy!


----------



## jak757 (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't smoke my turkey, it was roasted.  By 5:00 Thursday the carcass was in a nice warm bath, swimming with some onions, carrots, celery and herbs in a large roaster in the oven.  It will be in the oven on low until sometime Friday evening.  Then I'll strain it, chill it to get the fat off, then can the most delicious, rich turkey stock.


----------



## scooper (Nov 25, 2011)

JAK757 said:


> I didn't smoke my turkey, it was roasted.  By 5:00 Thursday the carcass was in a nice warm bath, swimming with some onions, carrots, celery and herbs in a large roaster in the oven.  It will be in the oven on low until sometime Friday evening.  Then I'll strain it, chill it to get the fat off, then can the most delicious, rich turkey stock.


That kind of thing just warms me to the cockles.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am truly blown away by the amount of people I hear who just throw the bones away, yet buy canned broth to make stuffing and gravy.


----------



## rowsdower (Nov 25, 2011)

I smoked two turkeys this year, and saved both carcasses.  I made soup out of one (my first turkey soup and it was incredible) and I just put the second into the pot to make up some stock.  Life is good...


----------



## garyinmd (Nov 25, 2011)

In the oven as I type this, not sure how the home boss wants me to finish it yet.  Always guessing.


----------



## venture (Nov 25, 2011)

Nothing like some good home made stock!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## old_dog (Nov 25, 2011)

Just finished straining the stock into glass bowl to refrigerate.  I'll take the solid fat off the top tomorrow, and maybe some of the stock will make it to the freezer.  There's just too much stuff to use stock in!


----------



## roller (Nov 25, 2011)

I did boil my turkey carcuss today and made me some stock for my next Gumbo....I am still eating the Gumbo that I made right before Thanksgiving..Hid me some back..


----------



## hemi (Nov 25, 2011)

I now always make my own broth and/or stock..  Have U ever opened a can of broth and took a sip?   NOTHIN'   If it is low sodium, LESS than

nothin..  Bout like bottled water.. just payin for the packaging..  Hemi..


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 25, 2011)

We made both stock and some killer soup. Just had a big bowl tonite for dinner


----------



## dward51 (Nov 26, 2011)

Oddly enough this was the first Thanksgiving I did not smoke a turkey.  The wife wanted Crown Roast, and the kids asked for smoked ham.   I have a wonderful 1/2 ham bone in the fridge which I will use to flavor soup later this weekend. Way too much goodness there to let the dog have it, but don't fret, she was well taken care of during the bone trimming process.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 26, 2011)

Roller said:


> Mine will be made into Gumbo...




I am looking for a good Gumbo recipe


----------



## scooper (Nov 26, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> I am looking for a good Gumbo recipe


If you can make a dark brown roux without burning it, you can add anything you want and it will be great!

I studied Paul Prudhomme's first book for years.  I use his method for his Seafood Gumbo for any type of gumbo, and it is outstanding.

Sometimes the roux will release the oil into the soup.  Just skim it off.  If you like a thicker stew like I do, I use regular roux to tighten it up. 

http://thcbbs.com/food/41000/41519-chefpaulprudhommesseafoodgumbo.htm


----------



## scooper (Nov 26, 2011)

Here is a great roux tutorial.

http://www.honestcuisine.com/archives/stuff/000658.html


----------



## venture (Nov 26, 2011)

Excellent point, Scooper.  The darker roux is tricky if too much heat is added.  Also, the dark roux, like browned flour will have less thickening power.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 26, 2011)

Well living in roux country I will tell you Emans Gumbo recipe is spot on.  We do a roux between blond and dark.  You can find it in the articles section of SMF.  I have not done but saw a roux technique using the oven instead of stove top.  Safer it seems but slower.


----------



## kielbasa kid (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, I never knew what I make, is called "gumbo". I'm a seat-of-the-pants cook and I have been concocting what you call gumbo for years. I just found that out now when I googled it.

I use the drippings that go into a pan under the bird with celery, onion, carrots and peppers in a bath of cider/water that steams the bird. Then when the bones are boiled, the two stocks are blended.

My wife calls what I make with the turkey-afters, a "thick stew-soup".  One thing I always have in it, are the wild leek bulbs and leaves, which we dig in the woodlot after the snow goes out late April. Southerners call them, "ramps".

Locals here are amazed that we fry the leaves like crisp onions. They've been digging leeks in families here for 200 years and always tossed the leaves, only eating the bulb i.e. pickled or raw. None of them ever fried the leaves. We do that and also have them boiled or fried.  We do all of it, all ways. We're not bound by local tradition.  They are hard-rock Scots that arrived here during the 1820's. My ramp pulling Scots landed in S.C in 1710 and some trickled north. Do any of you fry the leaves?

Word of caution. After you eat them, especially fried tops, don't go near anyone that you like.  On Lodge night, I am the only person sitting on that side of the Lodge room, when the call goes out, "Rich has been into the leeks".


----------



## scooper (Nov 26, 2011)

Venture said:


> Excellent point, Scooper.  The darker roux is tricky if too much heat is added.  Also, the dark roux, like browned flour will have less thickening power.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks, Venture.  You explained it better than I did.  I have not made it in years.  And when I did it was in 10 - 15 gallon pots for restaurant service.  I was going on memory about the oil coming out. 

I usually made chicken and sausage gumbo, obviously subbing the seafood stock with chicken stock.


----------



## scooper (Nov 26, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> Well living in roux country I will tell you Emans Gumbo recipe is spot on.  We do a roux between blond and dark.  You can find it in the articles section of SMF.  I have not done but saw a roux technique using the oven instead of stove top.  Safer it seems but slower.


Definitely safer!  I will look up eman's gumbo.




Kielbasa Kid said:


> Well, I never knew what I make, is called "gumbo". I'm a seat-of-the-pants cook and I have been concocting what you call gumbo for years. I just found that out now when I googled it.
> 
> I use the drippings that go into a pan under the bird with celery, onion, carrots and peppers in a bath of cider/water that steams the bird. Then when the bones are boiled, the two stocks are blended.
> 
> ...


That there's a good story! 

I have never fried the leek leaves, but now I want to.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 29, 2011)

in some ways the thanksgiving leftovers turned out better than the meal itself. here's what i did:

i took the turkey carcass and boiled it for a couple of hours, then removed and cut up the meat, defatted and reduced the broth down by half. then took the celery (including those wonderful, aromatic and verdant leaves), carrots, onions and garlic that we didn't use yesterday and chopped them all up. put them in the broth with a little salt and pepper for about half an hour. then cut up leftover turkey meat and added it to the broth along with the meat removed from the skeleton and the leftover gravy for about 10 minutes. finally, took the leftover mashed potatoes, added a little flour and egg and made noodles/dumplings similar to gnocchi or halusky - tossed them into the simmering mixture for about 10 or 15 minutes.

the result? a great home-made turkey soup, almost entirely from leftovers. easy as using a pre-made mix, but a million times better-tasting.



served with a few leftover dinner rolls and enjoyed a complete leftover meal that was as good as anything you would find in a restaurant.


----------

